# blackeye bmx



## dennisderballer (22. Mai 2012)

habt ihr schonmal was von den blackeye bmx bikes gehört?
wenn ja, wie ist denn die qualität und so weiter?

lg


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2012)

Gehört ja. Der Killorado ist mit Abstand auch der hässlichste Rahmer aller Zeiten. Die Kompletträder haben allerdings gar nicht mal so einen schlechten (optischen) Eindruck gemacht. Dennoch würde ich mein Geld lieber woanders lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisderballer (23. Mai 2012)

okay danke.


----------



## lightmetal (24. Mai 2012)

Führt etwa jemand in der Tat diesen Krempel in Deutschland? Seltsamste Firma ever.


----------



## dennisderballer (26. Mai 2012)

okay aber welches bike kÃ¶nnte ich mir den bis 400 â¬ zulegen? welches ist gut?


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2012)

Im Bikemarkt gibt es z.B. ein Eastern Harvester, ein WTP Trust, WTP Scorpio oder ein FBM Marauder für etwa die gleichen Konditionen und die sind alle recht ordentlich.


----------



## dennisderballer (26. Mai 2012)

das sunday spark gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (26. Mai 2012)

Sunday ist eigentlich ganz gut, beim Neurad(?) hätteste die Sicherheit 
das die Teile noch nicht so gerockt sind wie beim Gebrauchtrad
Bei Kauf von privat immer nach möglichkeit probefahren/anschauen


----------



## dennisderballer (26. Mai 2012)

stimmt natürlich, ja wär dann neu.


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2012)

Im Vergleich zu den aufgelisteten aus dem Bikemarkt kann das Sunday rein gar nichts.


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (26. Mai 2012)

natürlich sind die anderen bikes besser, nur hat man
mit dem sunday ein bike was wirklich neu ist und man als
einsteiger bedenkenlos kaufen kann.
Wenn der TE ein wenig ahnung hat (sorry) kann er sich auch die bikes genauer anschauen um auszuschließen das er nicht die katze im sack kauft 
ich persöhnlich bin das spark mal gefahren und fand es von der geo schon ok
anschauen sollte man sich auch noch mal WTP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2012)

Die Geo ist auch nicht das Ding, aber die Ausstattung lässt schon viel Raum für Verbesserung. Gut, ein wenig Ahnung haben sollte man, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum immer alle gegen gebrauchte Räder sind. Da sind auch Verschleißteile dran, aber es ist nun auch nicht so, dass das der allerletzte Mist ist, total abgenutzt und haste nicht gesehen. Ich hab 2005 mein erstes BMX gebraucht gekauft und hab davon heute noch Teile am Rad...


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (26. Mai 2012)

ich bin ebenfalls nicht gegen ein gutes gebrauchtrad, ist einfach günstiger,
die hälfte meiner sachen hab ich gebraucht von kollegen gekauft/getauscht
nur ärgert man sich umso mehr wenn dann der rahmen nen riss hat z.B.


----------



## dennisderballer (26. Mai 2012)

ich bin auchnicht gegen gebrauchte teile usw aber ich möchte mein 1 bike iwie schon neu haben, ich weis auch nicht wieso.


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2012)

Naja, war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr noch irgendwelche "Kaufberatungen" zu geben.


----------



## lightmetal (28. Mai 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Naja, war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr noch irgendwelche "Kaufberatungen" zu geben.



Wieso das denn? Stellt hier etwa jeder die gleiche Frage die man x (beliebige Zahl einsetzten von 1 - ... ) Beitrag darunter schon beantwortet sehen koennte?


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2012)

Nein, aber ich habe sie alle weitergeleitet. Sollen die im leichtsinn Forum sich doch mit denen rumärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2012)

Sind wohl an der Aufnahmepruefung gescheitert, ausser der Laufradkollege. Der ist nur an sich selber gescheitert.


----------



## Daniel_D (1. Juni 2012)

Die Aufnahmeprüfung ist eine Bestellung im Shop? Knallhartes Geschäftsgebaren!


----------



## lightmetal (1. Juni 2012)

Waere auch ne idee. So sind es 2 simple Fragen.


----------

